# Coding Supplies



## mmnicolas (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, 
Is there a formal listing of all supplies that can be billed for Interventional Radiology.

Thanks 
Michele


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 23, 2009)

mmnicolas said:


> Hi,
> Is there a formal listing of all supplies that can be billed for Interventional Radiology.
> 
> Thanks
> Michele



They are listed as your c-codes.  Be careful that you don't mix-up what is used in Cardiology to what is used in IR, as in introducer sheaths.

Good luck,
Jim Pawloski R.T.(CV) CIRCC


----------



## mmnicolas (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank You. Is there anything that should not get billed.  I am hearing that some of the supplies are not separately billable. All stents, etc. are acceptable for billing correct? l


----------



## smwaters (Nov 5, 2009)

Dr. Z's Interventional Radiology Coding Reference has a list of commonly used IR device codes.  I've attached a notepad version of the list.


----------



## delosreyesc (Nov 11, 2010)

*Supplies for interventional radiology*

Hi,
Please advise what are the billable supplies for biopsy procedures.  Thanks!


----------

